# GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ???



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

The vw.com web site shows the VR6 having a .2 sec slower 0-60 time than the 1.8... is this correct?
I am trying to decide between the two... can anyone give me some insight into why one would choose the VR6 over the 1.8? I don't think the $ is necessarily the object. I've driven a 1.8... I liked it and did notice the turbo lag. How does the VR6 compare?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (pcm84)*

I like the 1.8T better because I've always had a turbo fetish. It's really your pick, personally I'd go with the turbo. Turbo cars(any turboed car) have alot of potential.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Considering the hp to money ratio.. I think the 1.8t is the better way to go.. As well as the turbo car potential? Yes EVERY turbo car has potential including my friends 1.6t FESTIVA







..........







lol.. Yes he swapped the motor out of a mazda 323...







And has ran only a 14.3..BUT!!! that was on 4" TIRES!!!!!







lol.. He is running a new setup as of now and has a bigger turbo it is the et32.. but it is too big for his 1.6l.. So he is cappable of 13's..... Anyway just adding to the potential thing...










_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 8:43 AM 11-15-2004_


----------



## 16v4me (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Eurotuner awhile ago did a comparison.... If I remember correctly they used the same amount of money to build both cars and the 1.8t came out on top. Personally I would perfer a VR6 because of that sexy growl that the engine makes.... Good Luck choosing between two beautiful cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (pcm84)*

IMO, the VR6 is smoother than the 1.8T and doesn't suffer from turbo lag. Also, the VR6 comes with a multifunction trip computer that the 1.8T doesn't have (or at least didn't when I purchased my VR6). The *stock* 1.8T has less hp and torque than the stock VR6. The 1.8T engine is more readily tunable for less $ than the VR6. From what I could tell, the VR6 was just slightly more luxurious than the 1.8T - MFA, different wheels, chrome exhaust tips and a 6-cylinder as opposed to 4-cylinder engine. They're both nice cars; what you want depends on what you want to do with it - if you're planning on modding it (potential warranty implications if you do so), the 1.8T can easily produce the same hp/torque numbers as the VR6. I'd suggest driving both with the same equipment specs to see which one you prefer.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

its all about power to weight...1.8t weighs less, has CLOSE to the same amount of power, and it is still slightly (.2 seconds if i remember..) faster than vr6. The vr6 has a smoother power curve and doesn't suffer from turbo lag since it has extra 2 cylinders. If I was to base it on tuner potential, than I would go 1.8t only because the motor has tons of potential, and parts are practically everywhere. For a daily driver while still keeping tunability, vr6. Its all up to you.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I don't think VW changed the 0-60 times for the VR6 when they switched to the 201 hp motor. Those times are for the 174hp engine. (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong)








The 24valve VR6 is definitely faster than a stock 1.8T. I have soundly beaten slightly modded 1.8Ts at the track with my totally stock and loaded VR with a full tank of gas. 
Both are good motors and the 1.8T does have the advantage with basic mods but the VR really kicks @$$ when you throw down enough cash.


----------



## nardy (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (pcm84)*

Go with the VR6. Do what I did, go with the VR6 and install a two stage turbo. You have the best of both but the VR6 is finicky and must be tuned perfectly.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (pcm84)*

I think this issue goes way deeper than which car is faster. Thinking back on it, next time I buy, I will go with the VR6.
The VR6 is the Premier engine in VW's car line-up (W8 doesn't count). The VR6 (24v) comes with more standard features that aren't available with the 1.8t. Plus the VR6 is a lot smoother than the 1.8t. (More cylinders = smoother engine)
Also, the exhaust note on the VR6 is so much more sexier than the 1.8t. If you aren't going to modify right away, stay with the VR6. A few less mpg is definitely worth having the VR6, plus like you said, there is NO lag in the VR6.
Yeah, the VR6 is a little more nose heavy than the 1.8t, but we aren't pro race car drivers here. (Although some think otherwise...)
Drive both...put the cars side-by-side...make your decision based on what you want/like.


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (gti dreamn)*

get a 1.8t and chip it! you'll be wipping vr's all day


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (brookrock)*

If you chip the 1.8T you will be pushing 200+ Hp.. Correct me if im wrong.







But Im just looking to swap a 1.8T into my 82 convert Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







If anyone knows of one for sale 'PLEASE LET ME KNOW!'







Back in that Euro tuner mag, I ahd the subscription. But I think they said the vr6 was better on the track and the 1.8T was better on the road. Maybe it was the other way around.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (1.8TRabbit)*

That sounds sort of fishy, since eurotuner did a camparo with the 1.8t and vr6. They got them both to as close of a power to weight to each other as possible. The only reason they chose the 1.8t was because of tunability. They said that the vr6 was easier on the road because of smooth power delivery. This is just what I read, not trying to bomb on anyone.


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (gltuner)*

Ive driven 3 VRs and only 1 1.8T but it was an audi. I like the VR personally, just the sound and torque is great. However the 1.8T was stock and could be really fast w/ just bolts ons and 1000 bucks. Chip/intake/exhaust. The only way you can decide for yourself is going and driving stock or modded ones w/ each motor. They are both great motors, it all depends on what you prefer. Good luck
-Mike


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah I wasnt sure if I had it backwards or not. But doesnt the vr6 weight TWICE as much as the 1.8t? How much do both of them weight?


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_Yeah I wasnt sure if I had it backwards or not. But doesnt the vr6 weight TWICE as much as the 1.8t? How much do both of them weight?

I dont think the VR weighs twice what the 1.8T does. It might have a good 200 pounds on it though, right on top of or ahead of the front axles too...


----------



## Scot4e (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Je2tta)*

I drove both the 24V and the 1.8T back to back when car shopping last month.
The VR6 is a very sweet motor but the weight of it was immediately apparent between the two cars. I LOVE the sound of the VR and the power difference between the two was negligable once up to speed. 
No doubt about it, the VR6 is smoother. I didn't buy a GTi for the smoothness though. (My other car is an E46 325i..that's smooth







)
I wanted a GTi for a smaller, lighter, hatchback I could pitch around on backroads to and from work. The 1.8T felt more like a smaller sport hatch than the VR did.
After the exhaust, intake, chip, and a few other mods....my 1.8T is noticably quicker then the new 24Vs and if anything, I've shaved a few pounds. I still net about 30mpg too.


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (Scot4e)*

One caveat for the buyer, which should be obvious: once you modify your car and upgrade turbos, change chips, etc., you run the risk of voiding your warranty. If you're at all worried about that, the VR6 is a better option stock.


----------



## Scot4e (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (andycooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andycooper* »_One caveat for the buyer, which should be obvious: once you modify your car and upgrade turbos, change chips, etc., you run the risk of voiding your warranty. If you're at all worried about that, the VR6 is a better option stock.



That was also a consideration I had taken. Out of the box, the Vr6 maybe a smidge quicker to 60 and _might_ eek by you in a top gear pass on highway. To me, the 200lbs on the nose of the car was too much of a detriment. Then again, with my flawed logic, squeezing as much PSI I can out of the stock turbo will have an impact on longevity. Then those 200lbs will NOT be missed as I am pushing my car to the nearest pull off.


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

*VR6 it is...*

So after listening here and doing my homework, I pick up a new 2004 Reflex Silver/Grey leather VR6 in Lynchburg, Virginia this Saturday.
I was able to use the VW site to track down available 04's within a half-day's drive. At one time yesterday afternoon I had three salesman calling me back and pretty much making great, great offers.
I loved the Mk IV Golf ever since I laid eyes on it -- and love the sound of the VR6 and the accessible HP. Once I got past the whole 1.8T vs. VR6 choice (thanks for your help everybody), I had the next hardest time choosing between Reflex and Silverstone... the GTI has so little chrome the Silverstone seemed too brooding for me... Reflex seemed like a happier color, if that means anything.
My car has the Luxury and Leather Packages. 'Found several models with the Tech package and decided against it... every car I've ever had with automatic climate control has had ridiculous problems: GIVE ME THE THREE KNOBS. I'm not a ludite but always have had misgivings about trendy technology showing up to solve non-existant problems. Bun warmers were a must-have, go figure. 
Interestingly, I found one 04 with the two packages I wanted as plus the Onstar pack. They were practically GIVING that car away. I checked out a GTI locally with Onstar and decided I really didn't want or need Onstar and that the module thingy on the ceiling looked very Elvis/Eight Track/Eighties.
So here is the clincher... the negotiated price including processing fee but not tax or tags: $20,300 + $200 processing fee... on a sticker of $24,685 + $200 processing.
This purchase concludes three months of searching for the right "premium" small car to buy.
I had been seriously interested in a MINI Cooper S, until my sister actually bought one (fully loaded, she paid full price, naturally, of just over $26K). These are TERRIFIC cars, but I realized the car's demeanor, both visually and on the road, though entertaining... was too high-strung for me. My wife had as serious problem with the MINI, saying it was just a toy. Either way, MINI's are great cars and have done a service to this country by reminding people just how desirable the right kind of small car can be.
I'm slightly dismayed at how VW has lost it's footing in the market (again) -- I'm betting they will find their way. The MkV grows on me. 
In the meantime, DRIVER FOUND.


----------



## Scot4e (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: VR6 it is... (pcm84)*

Congrats on the purchase. I am glad you found the exact car you were looking for. 1.8t or VR6? Really doesn't matter. You'll win either way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: VR6 it is... (pcm84)*

Congratulations; its a great car - identical to mine







. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR6 it is... (andycooper)*

Well now that Im 'UNDECIDED' on which motor to swap into my Rabbit. I really need some advice.. Which one is really easier to convert and which one will be the better of the two? I know the 1.8T will bolt up to my tranny. But it wont hold under alot of power. So I have heard the same things bout these two motors.. This one is better, this one is easier, this one is more powerful, This one is etc.. Im am so confused at this moment. All though I still am leaning toward the 1.8t. Reason being turboed and all.. And the money to power ratio. Thats what I have to consider here. So if anyone could ehlp me with some advice that would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thanx.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR6 it is... (andycooper)*

Well now that Im 'UNDECIDED' on which motor to swap into my Rabbit. I really need some advice.. Which one is really easier to convert and which one will be the better of the two? I know the 1.8T will bolt up to my tranny. But it wont hold under alot of power. So I have heard the same things bout these two motors.. This one is better, this one is easier, this one is more powerful, This one is etc.. Im am so confused at this moment. All though I still am leaning toward the 1.8t. Reason being turboed and all.. And the money to power ratio. Thats what I have to consider here. So if anyone could help me with some advice that would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thanx.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR6 it is... (andycooper)*

Well now that Im 'UNDECIDED' on which motor to swap into my Rabbit. I really need some advice.. Which one is really easier to convert and which one will be the better of the two? I know the 1.8T will bolt up to my tranny. And I have heard the same things bout these two motors.. This one is better, this one is easier, this one is more powerful, This one is etc..














Im am so confused at this moment.







All though I still am leaning toward the 1.8t.







Reason being turboed and all.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the money to power ratio. Thats what I have to consider here. So if anyone could help me with some advice that would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thanx.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: VR6 it is... (andycooper)*

Well now that Im 'UNDECIDED' on which motor to swap into my Rabbit. I really need some advice.. Which one is really easier to convert and which one will be the better of the two? I know the 1.8T will bolt up to my tranny. And I have heard the same things bout these two motors.. This one is better, this one is easier, this one is more powerful, This one is etc..














Im am so confused at this moment.







All though I still am leaning toward the 1.8t.







Reason being turboed and all.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the money to power ratio. Thats what I have to consider here. So if anyone could help me with some advice that would be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Thanx.


----------



## VeeDubKidd (Feb 23, 2004)

BUY A VR6 AND TURBO IT! THAT HAS MORE POTENTIAL THAN A 1.8T, THEN YOU CAN TELL EVERYONE YOU HAVE A 2.8T, haha!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubKidd)*

Well considerimg a turbo kit for a vr6 is around 2-4k. I really dont think i will be doing that one.


----------



## VeeDubKidd (Feb 23, 2004)

Well buy a 1.8t, and spend 4k into it to make it fast, or you could have a VR6 and put 4k into it for a turbo, and it would be a million times better! Either way you are going to put money into a car to make it fast. Why buy a 1.8T when most likely you will replace the turbo, the manifold, piping, intercooler...? Might as well start with a non turbo car, and do the work yourself!


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

For the record, the VR6 weighs 100lbs more than the 1.8T. Source: VW.com


----------



## pcm84 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (andycooper)*

Andy, why are you selling your VR6 and for what?


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (pcm84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pcm84* »_Andy, why are you selling your VR6 and for what?

I've got R32 envy. At the same time, some little lunatic perched on my shoulder is telling me to go get an audi S4. So far I've resisted that siren call ....


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (andycooper)*

Wel that is a very true statement foe the 1.8t. I am considering to get still a 1.8t but Isnt the vr6 a Bitch to put in a a1?


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (1.8TRabbit)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1689172
I'm in same exact boat right now. Will make my purchase tomorrow night.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (1.8TRabbit)*

From what I've heard the 12 valve VR6 is a tight squeeze in an A2. VW made some subtle changes to the Corrado to fit a VR6 in it. 
I don't think putting the 24 valve into an A1 would be possible without major modifications. But if you did manage to shoe-horn one in there, it'd be loads of fun.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (jimix)*

Yeah I had a feeling the 24v would be a bitch. But If anyone knows of a 1.8t for sale PLEASE let me know.. Couldnt I just weld reinforced piping in my engine bay instead of a coraddo subframe?


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (1.8TRabbit)*

i have a question!? Could someone give me the 0-60 times of a 1.8t stock and a 1.8t chipped? (prefably the 2001 1.8t) Thanks... btw i looked around on the net and have got a few different numbers so if any of you could give me near enough exact times would be great.
Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scot4e (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (VW Kinda Guy)*

stock was around 8 seconds with the 150hp 01. (i've seen 7.8-8.3)
No idea chipped. 6.6-6.8 ish? I know mine feels really fast.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (Scot4e)*

thanks, i didnt think it was such an improvement with the chip







that things god damn magical!!


----------



## Scot4e (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: GTI 1.8T faster than GTI VR6 ??? (VW Kinda Guy)*

this is seat of the pants. I have no hard data to back it up. Yes, the chip makes a huge difference. Part throttle acceleration mostly. Lots more torque.


----------

